
Google.com - Hack3r version - matt1
http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
======
cnvogel
While it might be known to some since a decade, you don't have to resort to
your l33t haxor skillz at all to learn about these user-interface languages.
They can be chosen on the usual search-options preferences page at
<http://www.google.de/preferences?hl=en> .

<http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/> <http://www.google.com/intl/xx-bork/>
<http://www.google.com/intl/xx-piglatin/> <http://www.google.com/intl/xx-
elmer/> <http://www.google.com/intl/xx-klingon/>

~~~
Groxx
I _really_ wish their Klingon interface used Klingon runes, instead of
letters.

Hab SoSlI' Quch! [http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-
apparel/unisex/popculture/d...](http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-
apparel/unisex/popculture/d3b9/)

------
Groxx
I feel I must ask:

How many here _didn't_ know about this?

(You'll note I successfully refrained from mentioning the proverbial rock, and
others' location relative to it.)

